# Gay and on the Road



## EastCoast315 (Apr 2, 2010)

So I searched for a few threads on queer travelers, and the two I found were disastrous. My question is plain and simple: Are there really any gays on the road? I'm hitting the road soon, its been my dream for years. But I came out recently to being gay, and I realized I might have a conflict. I'm far from a flamer, but I have a little priss about me, I wear makeup, I openly judge guys, do drag, the works; Will intolerant bums try to fight me? Scumfucks? Granted, I'm a good sized guy, and I've been bulking up a lot lately (for this very reason) but still.
Please don't discuss your feelings about the rainbow here, I don't really care, I'm gay no matter how you feel about it, the other threads became some kind of weird, hard to follow pissing match. 

Thanks y'all


----------



## Gudj (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes, scumbags will fuck with you. 
There is pretty much no place you can go or thing you can do where you won't run into shitheads.

However, you are probably more likely to run into rad queer folk traveling than you are sitting in New York state.

As long as I am stating stuff that I'm sure you already know: most cops don't like gay boys.


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit (Apr 2, 2010)

not sure how i'd handle this, but i'd just try to keep my sexuality on a personal level. like those assholes that don't need to know won't know.... it's a real shame people still treat each other the way they do over something like this...


----------



## BUMJUG (Apr 3, 2010)

ive personally met many queer and on the road people.....i think as long as you dont fluant it where it will get you in deep shit you will be cool...i mean a jew in the holocuast wasnt fast to admitt he was a jew......its not really and issue of pride ...its more to keep safe......im not sure i fyou are aware but there is a LBGQT group here on STP...


----------



## christa (Apr 3, 2010)

I traveled with my brother who is gay and we ran into a few sticky situation sadly due to his sexual orientation. however, be prepared to defend yourself regardless of traveling or not. but most people on the road are very accepting or just don't give a damn what your about. I would say you should take the same precautions as any girl, be prepared and be aware. people are stupid and afraid of what they don't understand. but at the same time some people are really interested in new and different things and would be will to set you up for a night or give you a ride just to hear your stores. be safe and have fun!


----------



## derailed (Apr 3, 2010)

it's a sad fact, but the reality is that people will fuck with you eventually. i've been in camps where people have had the shit beaten out of them for being homosexual, it's definitely still an issue. I think folks have a misconception that every rider is a dirty anarcho punk, and that aint true. you have to understand that a lot of these guys are from a different generation, and adher to a pretty conservative set of values. Not all of them, but enough to make you think twice about what you say. whether you keep your sexual orientation to yoursel or not is your call, but I'd recommend that for your safety, you keep it under wraps around people you don't know.

either way, if you are hassled, stand up for yourself. it'll save you a lot of trouble in the future.


----------



## Gudj (Apr 3, 2010)

derailed said:


> I think folks have a misconception that every rider is a dirty anarcho punk


 
Yeah, but even if everyone was an anarchopunk, you would still get fucked with from time to time.

All these responses are probably not making you very confident. 
Hopefully you will soon post a story on here about how you traveled without being fucked with. Or better yet, ruined some queerbasher with your new "bulk".


----------



## EastCoast315 (Apr 3, 2010)

Not bad, not bad. I'm not too concerned. 
So yeah, people will fuck with me, but people already fuck with me. So far I haven't lost a physical fight. And like I said, I'm not a flamer at all, I'm hella chill about it.

Thanks, and I'll go find that group, too.


----------



## bote (Apr 3, 2010)

in answer to your question, you can and will meet all types of people in your travels, it really just depends how you live. In my travels and the scenes I hang out in, there are plenty of traveling queer folk, if that's what you want it's there for you.


----------



## menu (Apr 5, 2010)

not wearing make-up would prolly help this situation. also. travel with good people. people that would help you out in a situation if it were to ever occur. be safe man. use your head.


----------



## Radar Lockey (Apr 5, 2010)

So. Really.... I don't think you'll have as much trouble as you think..... I've met plenty of gay men and lesbian train hopping couples.

Actually I was almost exclusively meeting those types after last years rainbow gathering. A lot of dirty kids found their way to Denver, CO.

I mean.... whether you're gay or straight you will inevitably deal with shit. 

If you're not promoting yourself like a billboard things should be fine.

I'm apart of the glbtiqqa community center in Fort Collins, CO so I definitely have been informed as an ally.


----------

